# Oppo BD 80 - Settings ?



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - i have an Oppo BD 80 model - i am a bit confused how the settings need to be in the Oppo in order to get the Audio to come out from the Analog 7.1 channel outs and use the HDMI just for Video ?

i have the BD 80 connected to my Emo UMC 200 processor with HDMI - i just connected the analog 7.1 out from the Oppo to the UMC 200 - -

so they are both connected - HDMI and the 7.1 analog - but if i go in the menu settings of the Oppo and change the settings for the HDMI to just pass Video - - i dont get any sound - i was under the impression that once i did that - the audio would just come out of the 7.1 channel analogs with out any thing to do on my part - 

somewhere along the lines - i may have to make some changes in the settings - but i am not sure which ones to make to get the audio to work from the 7.1 analog out - 

i know SACD Cds are used mostly for the 7.1 - i dont own many at all of those - but i wanted to see how it sounded using the 7.1 compared to the audio from HDMI - 

i figure i can use the analog audio for both CD's and Blu ray movies etc, - leaving the HDMI to pass just video - 

would anyone know which settings to change etc, in order to get this to work - thanks -


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

See the top of pg. 54 of the owner's manual for settings.


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks - i will double check that - i am sure i read that manual many times - but could overlook a section if i am not using those features - but now since i am - i have to check it again - i did manage to get audio from the analog now - i had to do something in my UMC 200 - i can now pick 7.1 input on the processor end which i get sound from - but i am not sure in the oppo end - i will check that page and see if i its correct in the oppo settings - i have my HDMI set to bitstream - but if i am correct when i have it on the 7.1 input - that should be using the analog from the oppo - which did sound a bit different - not enough time spent listening to really say - i would assume its correct now - i cant see both analog and HDMI sending audio at the same time - could that happen ?


----------

